# Photosphere on AOKP



## TenderloinShadow (Nov 4, 2011)

Hey, I've lost track of that flashable that's out there to get a separate photosphere camera on AOKP. I know I would end up with two camera apps and whatnot, but I can't seem to locate the file. Anyone who could drop a link, that would be great.


----------



## legacystar (Jun 9, 2011)

from what i've gathered google hasn't released photosphere code to AOSP so it only works on gnex and nexus 4


----------



## bornx (Oct 16, 2012)

legacystar said:


> from what i've gathered google hasn't released photosphere code to AOSP so it only works on gnex and nexus 4


Nah, I've had it on my S3. It broke the regular camera, but photosphere worked flawlessly. Makes sense though to have two apps, one with working camera/gallery and one with PS.

Tenderloin, I PM'd you a link to an inverted gapps with working photosphere in it, but it's not a flashable zip for photosphere alone


----------



## mykd99 (Jun 22, 2011)

Could I get the link as well? I had photo sphere on all the TW Roms, missing it after going to AOKP. Thank you.


----------



## bornx (Oct 16, 2012)

It's a gapps pakage, but the gallery has working photosphere camera. Normal camera breaks, but if you set it up to where you've got two separate camera apps I guess it could work.

http://droidevs.com/showthread.php?t=669

Sent from my SCH-R530U


----------



## seedyh (Mar 14, 2013)

This one works for me - http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1966426

Renaming the old gallery apk gets around the two camera/gallery problems. Although I occasionally get 'Gallery has stopped' when doing random things, uninstalling an app for example.


----------

